# A Night With Yes, in YEG Mar 24, 2014 (review/photos)



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

1971, Yes arrives in Edmonton for their first ever across the pond concert and 43 years later they are back. The crowd gets to their feet roaring as they enter the stage. approx. 2000 Yes fans get to experience the amazing musicianship of Yes Monday night at the Jubilee.

Yes opens with a nearly 20 minute song and gets a standing ovation. That cannot be said about many of today's musicians and this is why Yes is still around today. Yes played 2 sets spanning almost 3 hours this night and brought their fans to their feet on multiple occasions. Each song containing something special from Downes' monstrous organ set-up, Howe switching guitars on the fly, kicking his steel or dragging it over with his feet as he needed and even a triple neck bass played by Squire. 

Overall a great show that surely left the viewers satisfied. What does one say to a great night of music? Yes!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great shots man.

And, although they're a little long in the tooth, a brilliant, brilliant group.

I place Yes on par with the greats. Steve Howe is a unique and gifted player.

I saw them do the Tormato tour, so with the exception of Bill Bruford, it was the Line up I love the most (Howe, Squire, White, Wakeman, Anderson).

Seeing The Clap performed live was a great moment for me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great photos! We're seeing them on Sunday here in Ottawa. Wish I could take photos.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> Great photos! We're seeing them on Sunday here in Ottawa. Wish I could take photos.


Photos?

I wish you could take _me, _LOL.

Enjoy the show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fantabulous. Nice review 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. 



Milkman said:


> Seeing The Clap performed live was a great moment for me.


Seeing the clap was absolutely awesome.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Super shots and you're lucky to see them! Steve Howe is still brilliant.........


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Got tix to see them playing Fragile and Close to the Edge in Michigan this July. The date is circled!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Those are beautiful pics. It must have been a great show. Steve Howe has been a hero of mine since the very confusing summer that I discovered punk and prog before people told me that you "shouldnt " like both. @leftysg: Can you feel my jealousy radiating across the interwebs?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I had the thrill last night to see the latest incarnation of Yes at Meadowbrook Music Theatre just north of Detroit. It's an intimate outdoor venue with a wooden pavilion covering most of the seating and a grassy hill at the back, sided by forest. Id highly recommend it to any Southwestern Ontario concert goers. Our seats were on the aisle, 20 rows back on Steve Howe's side of the stage. 
The band opened with Siberian Khatru, And You and I, followed by Close to the Edge. I had chills when the fireflies started blinking in the forest during I Get up...I Get Down. The new release Reason to Believe was followed by all of Fragile. 
Their playing is inspiring and mesmerizing. Fragile has solo pieces to show off the virtuosity of Howe, Squire, Downes and White and the tight jams that Roundabout, South Side of the Sky and Heart of the Sunrise offer. I really like the singing of Jon Davison. Close your eyes and you can hear the old Jon but the new Jon worked the crowd with the many gestures, phrasing and energy that Yes is known for. 
Encores were All Good People and Starship Trooper. All in all a fabulous way to spend a warm summer evening. Having seen Steve Howe, my bucket list has one less guitarist on it.


----------

